# Sunshine has her baby girl I got to see the birth! Birth Pic



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

Another baby girl, and this time I got to see the whole thing!!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: Sunshine has her baby girl I got to see the birth! Birth*

Great pictures! Congrats to you too. I can never stand to stay out of it. You and mama did good! A girl!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Sunshine has her baby girl I got to see the birth! Birth*

That is wonderful...love seeing the births....congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Sunshine has her baby girl I got to see the birth! Birth*

Looks like momma had someone else's goat! Too Cute!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

*Re: Sunshine has her baby girl I got to see the birth! Birth*

Too Cute!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Sunshine has her baby girl I got to see the birth! Birth*

Great pics!! Baby must look like her daddy....adorable


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Sunshine has her baby girl I got to see the birth! Birth*

Awww! Very cute  Congratulations!


----------



## seren (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: Sunshine has her baby girl I got to see the birth! Birth*

Congratulations!


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Sunshine has her baby girl I got to see the birth! Birth*

Actually it's strange, the daddy to the baby is white and as you see Sunshine is tan. I would've never thought she would've had a black baby.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

*Re: Sunshine has her baby girl I got to see the birth! Birth*

Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## mhoward2 (Jun 30, 2012)

*Re: Sunshine has her baby girl I got to see the birth! Birth*

I have finally decided on a name. Since the mama's name is Sunshine and the baby is black I'm going to name her Stormy.


----------



## Maureen (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: Sunshine has her baby girl I got to see the birth! Birth*

How precious. Congrats!


----------



## nursehelg (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: Sunshine has her baby girl I got to see the birth! Birth*

Congratulations!!!


----------

